

Show HN: Help beta test our new app - csallen

We're building a project manager, and would love to get your feedback early on. What's good and what sucks? What would you like to see? Would you pay for it?<p>http://www.siasto.com<p>Thanks!
======
samlev
I tend to have... Opinions... about project and task management software. I'll
be happy to give it a go and pass on any thoughts/suggestions/problems that I
have through the 'feedback' option.

How would you be monetising this? A 'per seat' option, a 'per project' option,
or some other way? What are you thinking of charging?

#EDIT: Also, who do you see as your main competition in this field? Who are
you gunning for? What frustrations with other software/solutions drove you to
build this?

~~~
niccolop
Within the workspace right now you can view the paying options. We are going
to be charging per project, and for space. And possibly for one or two higher
value features.

Does that make sense? Interested to hear your feedback.

~~~
samlev
Yeah, I stumbled on to the payment plans. I'm not certain about the price
points you've set there - it would ultimately depend on who your target
audience is, and if they would be willing to pay $1200/year for 70GB storage
and your current feature set (and branding, I guess).

It looks like you're trying to go after basecamp here - everything (interface
wise) is as simple as possible, but it adds conversation and extra description
to todos, which is an improvement over what they do.

------
sidcool
My feedback: The UI is pretty clean and fast, so 8/10 for UI.

The overall features are good, not enterprise ready, but a very good start.
6/10

It will have to compete with tools like Asana, and they are really good with
their project management, task management etc app. Some more innovative tools
will help you.

------
patrickod
I've signed up but it seems that none of the buttons are working on the site?
Seems JS is throwing some errors trying to call methods on undefined objects.
<http://trickod.com/i/Personal-20120208-124103.jpg>

------
sunnynagra
Looks pretty good for beta. I like the UI and everything seems smooth.

I'm going to try and integrate this into the project I am currently working on
to see what the people I work with think of it.

Just curious, what are you using for your backend?

~~~
csallen
Thanks! We're using Rails and MySQL, and hosting on EC2.

~~~
sunnynagra
Thanks for the response. I was curious why you chose Angry Birds as the user
photo?

~~~
csallen
No particular reason other than that we're fans. The Angry Birds avatars are
just temporary while we're in beta.

------
sidcool
For the lazy : <http://www.siasto.com>

~~~
niccolop
Thanks!

------
aymeric
GOOD

Great design

Great induction process

Great blank states

Invite is omnipresent which will help spread your app

BAD

Too many clicks to reach a specific project

Dashboard page is useless, show me the last workspace I visited by default

Need a better landing page to explain what is Siasto (obviously)

Overview of a project doesn't tell me about events today

Avatars on the right side of tasks seem to close to right border

Good luck with your project, it is a crowded space. I'd recommend you to focus
on a specific niche.

------
AlanNowogrodski
Loved the prefill with "dwight schrute"

Design is nice and clean.

I've actually used quite a few project management tools...I donno, never
really satisfied with any. The truth, its hard to keep up with it. If you dont
use it every day then you stop caring.

$29 for the basic is steep man. Im running a bootstrapped startup trying to
save money. Why would I pay $29 for something I already do for free. Obviously
that's just me.

I still like what you are doing. The functionality seems good. I would need a
freemium model with a couple of free projects and eventually if I get hooked
then I might buy it. But I would consider < $20.

------
tronhammer
The site is absolutely beautiful! I might actually drop basecamp for it.

~~~
csallen
Thanks! I'd love to hear what you like/dislike about Basecamp.

------
f4stjack
Looks & feels great! But have some complaints: \- I may not be affiliated with
a company. That is not critical but annoying \- Tasks screen should open a new
task when I click at the bottom of the tasks. It somehow is more intuitive
than clicking upper right corner. \- Also Tasks should not ask me about
details when I am creating them. From the meetings I've seen they are usually
created in brainstorming sessions which leaves no room for detailing. Get the
task, ask for details later.

